

Ask HN: I am at a UK Govt. IP review panel tonight. What are your views? - rlpb

The UK Government is doing a review of its IP laws, and I've been given a chance to attend and present my views. See http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/02/08/your-chance-to-re-make-the-uks-ip-laws-in-the-image-of-a-startup/ and  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2192522.  I'd like to present a view that's reflective of other startups too, so I'd like input from HN on what I should say.&#60;p&#62;I will be reviewing PG's article on patents on my way as I remember it being very well written and I think it reflects my views well.&#60;p&#62;Unfortunately being a last minute invite (about half an hour ago; I've got four hours of travel time and then it starts) I haven't any chance to prepare. Can you help me with a list of issues I should have in mind?&#60;p&#62;I may not get a chance to reply here before I arrive, but I will make sure I read it. Are there any other HNers attending?
======
ig1
The UK needs a safe-harbor provision that protects UGC sites.

The patent office needs to stop software being patented. UK patent law
specifically excludes "programs for computers" but nevertheless the patent
office still grants software patents.

